# Game 35 Cats(13-21) @ Cavs 7:30PM 1/11



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey maybe we can make it three in a row,although Cleveland has really started to put things together.They are coming off a loss to the Hawks in which noone save Lebron scored more than 12 points,but prior to that they had been playing much better basketball.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

JRich is on pace to score 145


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, looks like that 2nd quarter was a killer.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn nice block by Gerald. and follows it with a fade away 3

J-Rich is ice cold

62-61 Cavs


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

God, fundamentals J-Rich. Bout turned it over way before the shot


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Thank you Gerald, we only missed about 6 layups in a row before that dunk


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

So McCinnis gets hurt and we start playing really good ball. Coincidence? 

76-69 Bobcats


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We lost 11 straight on the road seems like too much to expect them to win another road game...


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I thought the Boston game was on the road? Or did you just mean 2 road wins in a row

83-78 Bobcats 8 min left

J-Rich is still struggling


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn 2 missed 3's in a row by Gibson were getting some lucky. J-Rich just has to start hitting something


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah Boston was the second road game we won this season....Other one was early in the year...At Miami I think


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, Carroll grow that hair back out. It's messing your FT shooting up

84-81 Bobcats 4 min left

I don't think Okafors played the entire 4th quarter. Nazr has been playing really well


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Give the ball up damn. Your ice cold


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Looked like nothing but arm. We are trying to lose this game

Tied at 86 2 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

22.8 left Bobcats down by 1. This is the game


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Sheesh...We're going to get hosed here


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

That's the game I don't understand that call but it's probably over

93-90 Cavs 5.7 left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Felton for the tie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

OT...great shot


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Great finish by Gerald but he misses the FT

97-96 Bobcats

Lebrons going to the line with 1:45 left


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Great shot by Carroll...Now we turn it over and it's a tie game


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Our execution sucks


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Horrible shot by Felton. 2nd OT


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know why he didn't drive.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

God amazing 3 pointer by Lebron

103-102 Cavs 3 min left


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're gassed..,Richardson stayed hot for about two weeks,but he's in freaking antarctica tonight


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What the hell happened to J-Rich? He started the game off so well, and now he can't buy a bucket.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Were just forgetting how to play defense at the wrong time. Everybody has to be dead right now though

109-102 Cavs 1 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Felton get's hurt in the last minute of a game that's already over. Great


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Things can get worse....We're finally competing in games and now Raymond goes down..Hopefully it's just a mild sprain.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good game guys.

I really hope Felton is ok. He always kills us, and it's sad to see such a talented player go down like that at the end of the game. Hopefully it's just a minor sprain or something.


----------

